# Need a soundcard for REW? How about X-Fi for $20??



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

Works great with my Laptop running Vista.
Act fast. The $30 rebate is only good until September 25th.

Enjoy and share the wealth :bigsmile:

http://shop4.outpost.com/product/5019995


----------



## richh (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up... I ordered one and it arrive this afternoon. 

A bit of a problem though. I haven't tried it with a mic and REW just yet. I thought I would start out with just a simple task of playing mp3's. I connected it to my Vista based laptop through the USB, and then plugged the included headphones into the headphone jack on the XMOD. The drivers and whatnot loaded sucessfully, but when I go to play an mp3 through Windows media player, i do not get any audio thhrough the headphones. Instead I get a error something to the effect of Windows media player cannot play the file because there is a problem with your sound device. Does yours work with Media Player?

edit: Well it must be a vista thing. I tried the XMOD on an older desktop running Windows XP and it seemed to work ok. I guess I need to figure out why Vista doesn't like it.


----------



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

never tried it with headphones. I'll give it a try and report back.


----------

